# Considering a swivel wheel or Idaho Tote for 41' 5th Wheel



## big red slead (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm considering purchasing a Swivel Wheel or Idaho Tote to carry my 1800 Gold Wing behind a 41' Landmark 5th wheel.  I am towing my rig with an '06 3500 Dodge Dully.  I have added a 5" exhaust and engine brake to my tow vehicle.  

Are there any safety issues with this arrangement?  

Has anyone done this same thing?  

Are there any states that consider this illegal?  

I appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,
Big Red Sled


----------



## LEN (Jun 14, 2013)

Many states consider either a double tow and not legal. You will need to see each state. There is a tread here somewhere about the double tow and legal but I have never seen one to  address the swivel and Idaho as it pertains to each states interpretion.

LEN


----------

